# You have 3 hours



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Just for fun and for curiosity... if you only had 3 hours to finish the following... how would you do it?

Paint 2 skylights 2 coats of flat white. These skylights are very skinny but I was able to turn around while standing up there.

Apply final clear varnish to crown (3 pieces) around cabinets and a basement handrail sitting on a sawhorse.
The crown is crown then the flat piece then the small bead mold under it. basically everything above the cabinet door.

Apply 2 coats to basement and garage steps.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

What other way is there to do it? Where is the picture of the basement? The crown in the kitchen is not much. Garage steps? There are only 2. What are you getting at dude?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Fist coat the stairs and put a fan on them.
First coat the skylights, put a fan on them. 
Do the varnishing.
2nd coat the skylights.
2nd coat the stairs.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

timhag said:


> What other way is there to do it? Where is the picture of the basement? The crown in the kitchen is not much. Garage steps? There are only 2. What are you getting at dude?


I posted a pic of the basement steps. You dont see it? Only 2 steps in garage.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Obviously the basement stairs need to be painted first, as you will need to walk on them to 2nd coat.....


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Obviously the basement stairs need to be painted first, as you will need to walk on them to 2nd coat.....


Just curious how others would tackle it. As simple as it is, there are so many ways to do it so it all comes together.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

i wouldnt paint those garage steps.

let them be.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd do the same thing Schmidt wrote, but it would take me longer than 3 hours.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd hire three ten dollar an hour guys to do it for me. One on the stairs, one on the varnish, one on the sky lights; take me about thirty minutes. Cost $90.00, bill for $700.00.:whistling2:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

If I only had 3 hours to do all of those tasks, I'd do one of two things:

A. Bring my top producer with me

B. Call 1 800-get-Jack!

I'm leaning toward B! :jester:


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I don't know- but is that a can of Mountain Dew at the top of the basement stairs?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd start by drinking my coffee and scratching the "boys" while looking at the job. 

Then I'd tell my helper what I wanted done while I head off to the bathroom to give birth to another builder.

Eventually I light a cigar and savor it while contemplating why in the world did I take a 3 hours job?




(Kidding. I almost never use jobsite bathrooms or porta-pots.:jester​


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

First step would be to tell the builder he is an idiot for putting wood steps in a garage like that (especially pine). 

Then I would tell him, normally I would prefer an oil product for this application but since you put in crappy materials that will not hold up well anyway, I will just throw some latex floor enamel on it so we can get 2 coats on in time.

Then paint steps, skylight, crown, followed be second coat on steps and skylight. Make sure to seal the knots with shellac in there as well. 3 hours? Probably not, depends on how long the big set of stairs takes per coat. 4 hours? Probably if everything is clean and ready to go.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I'd go to the casino -probably could lose just as much money, without the hassles.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I see where this threads going, but I'll take a stab anyways. Keep in mind, this isnt really my wheelhouse 

First, I'd pour some thinner in an empty can...maybe dip a couple rags in the thinner and hang them on the ladder to dry, so that the smell gets out there. Wouldnt touch the crown because its already shinier than the cabinets. 

Then i'd shlock a coat of latex floor paint ( watered down to save cost, and achieve better penetration ) on the unpainted stairs. Then take my damp roller and half-a$$ed roll a coat on the painted treads. Just enough to make them look wet and freshly painted. Wouldnt touch the risers, because who looks at those? 

Then bust out my 3/4" non bevel, and bump and dry-roll the skylights with some watered down CHB and an 8-16, why get on a ladder to cut? Whos gonna look? Besides, my ladder is occupied drying my thinner rags.

Im done...less than 20 minutes. 


LOL j/k Jack


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

I had a residential 2 car garage prep and repaint a few months ago that had 3 steps into the house similar to what you've shown. After suggesting different products homeowner decided she wanted a semi transparent look. I sanded the heck out of them, them 1 coat of Arborcoat semi trans, followed by one coat of the Arborcoat clear. It looks beautiful and both products were available in quarts. Done in one day.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

doctors11 said:


> I had a residential 2 car garage prep and repaint a few months ago that had 3 steps into the house similar to what you've shown. After suggesting different products homeowner decided she wanted a semi transparent look. I sanded the heck out of them, them 1 coat of Arborcoat semi trans, followed by one coat of the Arborcoat clear. It looks beautiful and both products were available in quarts. Done in one day.


WTF??? $500 for 3 steps!


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Those pine steps are fairly common here... sometimes we see treated in the garage, probably a code thing between cities. I cant remember the last time I used oil on stairs... long time ago. We do 2 coats of a Glidden hybrid. Super thin, fair coverage, dries in 15 mins, ready to walk on with socks to recoat if need be. 

The photo of the crown (shiny) is wet, took the photo right after I cleared it.

Total time was actually 2.5 hours, then 30 mins was used to pull tape. I'm uploading a video of that failure right now. P.O.S blue tape. 

Heres what I did.

1. walk in and apply 1st coat to treads and landing only on basement steps so I can walk safely in a bit. Skipping garage steps because I dont need to walk on them to paint them.

2. paint 1st coat on skylights (cut and roll). I painted 3 of the 4 areas in each skylight, leaving one wall bare but cut for the ladder so I can get back up there without waiting for drytime.

3. finish 1st coat on basement steps and hit garage steps

4. varnish handrail and crown 

5. 2nd coat skylights 

6. final on steps (1st coat literally dries in 15 mins no fan)

7. pull tape off casing and baseboard throughout house 

Skylights took the longest because they were so damn tight and awkward to work in. It took just shy of 1 full gallon to paint 2 coats

NC1... you were right on with your thinking... the paint used for the steps is thin out of the can tho. Perfect for this application but I brushed all of it with a 100% soft nylon brush, great on OSB and stairs. AND... I used slightly cut CHB! (production killer) for the skylights but I did cut-in in by hand... took the longest.

All I had was the Little Giant and you can see how narrow the skylight is. The ladder had to be placed on the wider portion of the opening. Standing as A frame wasnt enough to reach the top, almost 3 feet short.

Many of my photos have a Mt Dew in them, I usually crop them out if I can.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

JP, I still think my half-a$$ed way is better.


----------



## doctors11 (May 17, 2010)

Aaron, where'd you get the $500 figure from?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> JP, I still think my half-a$$ed way is better.


you're probably right... more efficient. What do you guys have for high adhesion on bare wood? Anything decent?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Note to self- blue tape:worthless. Intertape PG 29: priceless.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> you're probably right... more efficient. What do you guys have for high adhesion on bare wood? Anything decent?


Alkyd, Acrylic, Lacquer, interior/exterior...what are we talking?

Acrylic----> Insulx Stix is probably the best I have

Alkyd----> BM Fresh Start Alkyd 024, probably the best I have

We're talking adhesion though right? Are you having problems on bare wood?


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

Keep drinking that Mountain Dew, you'll look like the rest of those (Mountain dew mouth) Appalachia boys...


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Note to self- blue tape:worthless. Intertape PG 29: priceless.


No kidding... did u watch the video? That stuff is getting worse every time I use it. We tried some intertape but not sure which one it was, trying to find out. The one we had was no different than any other. The general purpose blue we used was incredibly brittle. It only sat overnight before it was pulled.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Alkyd, Acrylic, Lacquer, interior/exterior...what are we talking?
> 
> Acrylic----> Insulx Stix is probably the best I have
> 
> ...


Nothing specific, just something that sticks to bare wood on steps good. Nothing glossy either.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> Nothing specific, just something that sticks to bare wood on steps good. Nothing glossy either.


Used Sikkens Rubbol solid DEK on my parents house. The steps to the basement, and the steps from the garage. No primer, 2 coats. Holding like a champ, no problems. That's what I would recommend over a primer system.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Used Sikkens Rubbol solid DEK on my parents house. The steps to the basement, and the steps from the garage. No primer, 2 coats. Holding like a champ, no problems. That's what I would recommend over a primer system.


but the question is... is it fast to apply? j/k but thats important for me. I avoid slow paints like the plague. 

No drying issues with using it inside?


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> No kidding... did u watch the video? That stuff is getting worse every time I use it. We tried some intertape but not sure which one it was, trying to find out. The one we had was no different than any other. The general purpose blue we used was incredibly brittle. It only sat overnight before it was pulled.



Intertape pg 29 is a crepe backed low/medium adhesion tape. It says what it is in the inside of the roll.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> but the question is... is it fast to apply? j/k but thats important for me. I avoid slow paints like the plague.
> 
> No drying issues with using it inside?


Nope, the hybrid, not the oil ( oil is discontinued anyways  ) Dried just fine. I dont remember how fast though. I did it one day, during the summer. The steps to the basement are from inside the garage. Dried fast enough to 2 coat the same day, probably within a couple hours.

Many products work well outside what they're spec'd for. The manufacturer typically wont back it, simply because that use ( that you may be trying ) might not have been tested.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> Intertape pg 29 is a crepe backed low/medium adhesion tape. It says what it is in the inside of the roll.


Thanks. The pg 29 tape looks attractive but so far unable to locate some. Its listed as low tack 6.8 mil thick which is great. That is almost 1 mil thicker than most general purpose tapes. This is why I like ShurTape CP99 for its thickness 6.7 mil but the tack varies from roll to roll. Its high tack but works for general purpose although some rolls dont pull as easy as others on the same job.

It was my belief that Sherwin Williams CP-66 and CP-99 was the same as ShurTape 66/99 but I dont believe that to be true anymore even though the SW tape is made by shurtape.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

give them the number of a handyman and go work on something else worth my time.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> Thanks. The pg 29 tape looks attractive but so far unable to locate some. Its listed as low tack 6.8 mil thick which is great. That is almost 1 mil thicker than most general purpose tapes. This is why I like ShurTape CP99 for its thickness 6.7 mil but the tack varies from roll to roll. Its high tack but works for general purpose although some rolls dont pull as easy as others on the same job.
> 
> It was my belief that Sherwin Williams CP-66 and CP-99 was the same as ShurTape 66/99 but I dont believe that to be true anymore even though the SW tape is made by shurtape.



I had to have my local paint store order it in. One of the vendors that distributes the Crawford putty ordered it in and brings it for me. As far as I know I am the only one around my region that uses it. Back in northern Colorado (where I'm from); it is a staple product used in high end NC homes.... 

Oh, you were kinda playing it up a bit, best advice is to make a clean break point at the separation point when you are pulling tape and this is done by staying ahead of the tape not behind it. I agree blue tape sukx, but it wouldnt have snapped near as much if you were pulling from the other side of the break... IMO :yes:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Paradigmzz said:


> I had to have my local paint store order it in. One of the vendors that distributes the Crawford putty ordered it in and brings it for me. As far as I know I am the only one around my region that uses it. Back in northern Colorado (where I'm from); it is a staple product used in high end NC homes....
> 
> Oh, you were kinda playing it up a bit, best advice is to make a clean break point at the separation point when you are pulling tape and this is done by staying ahead of the tape not behind it. I agree blue tape sukx, but it wouldnt have snapped near as much if you were pulling from the other side of the break... IMO :yes:


I didnt record the whole pull obviously but in that video I did reverse to show it did the same thing. I tried pulling that way initially. 

I'm not sure what happened to ShurTape CP-99. I still like it but I am seeing differences between rolls which isnt any different than other brands lately. We moved over 1000 rolls of tape last year. I spent a considerable amount of time trying many different tapes. My 3M rep was very helpful making that happen because almost all of them had to be ordered in. 

I'll get my hands on that pg 29 and let you know what I think. Sounds promising.


----------

